# D&C with Mirena placement



## LindaYoung (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a patient that had a D&C with a Mirena placement. I came up cpt codes J7302 58300 and 58120-51. Dx codes are Dysfunctional uterine bleeding, thickened endometrium, and morbid obesity. I came up with V25.42 626.8 621.34 278.01. 
I am new to ob/gyn coding & sometimes it really can be confusing.

PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## hmagao (Mar 4, 2013)

The codes look right, but check the order of pricing. Make sure you have the most expensive first and so on


----------



## LindaYoung (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## mrspfcsmith (Mar 7, 2013)

LindaYoung said:


> I have a patient that had a D&C with a Mirena placement. I came up cpt codes J7302 58300 and 58120-51. Dx codes are Dysfunctional uterine bleeding, thickened endometrium, and morbid obesity. I came up with V25.42 626.8 621.34 278.01.
> I am new to ob/gyn coding & sometimes it really can be confusing.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!



Hi Linda,

For the IUD insertion, you should use V25.11.
V25.42 is for the IUD check.

 Hope this helps.


----------

